# Cache Manager Blue Screen Error



## jm_m (Jun 23, 2007)

I just bought a Netbook a couple of days ago and it was doing Windows updates and I left to go somewhere. When I came back, when I started my computer, I couldn't start Windows normally. Instead, I got a blue screen error that said that there was something wrong with my cache_manager. How do I go about solving this problem?


----------



## Window (Oct 20, 2010)

Please provide us with the system specs. Cache Manager related BSODs usually refer to an insufficient amount of memory or RAM installed on the machine, or failing RAM and/or hard drive, bad device drivers or something starting up in Windows that is causing this. Also remove any USB devices you have attached to your system and see if that does anything. If that resolves the issue, then install the latest driver for that device and run Windows Updates.

Are you able to get into Windows at all after restarting the machine by powering it down and then up using the power button, if you have not tried to get into Windows again? If you are able to, then I will need you to go to C:\windows\minidump in Windows and copy and paste the files of that folder to an empty folder on the desktop. Copy the contents of those files and include them in your next post. If you do not know how to read the contents of the dump files then go here: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/315263/en-us

We will be able to be better troubleshoot the issue once you provide us with the dump files.


----------

